# Quick help needed -- ride advice north of Atlanta



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

July 26, 2010 -- I'm in town this week on business, rented a roadie for evening rides. Now I found out I have an unscheduled day off tomorrow. Can anyone recommend a good 30-40 mile ride north of Atlanta? I'm staying near Hammond and Roswell, but I'll drive half an hour or more for a good ride. Not afraid of heat nor hills. Any advice?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

These guys will have the beta for you:

http://atlbike.org/


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

If you want a fast crit training ride, do the Wednesday Night Crit in Marietta.

Begin your research here: Southeastern Cycling

Items 1 and 2 (TNC) listed for Tuesday nights are both hard. A-game required.


----------



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks. I went to the ATLbike.org web site and found this ride up 75:

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/5179155

Anybody know anything about this ride? OK to do alone?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

That's in the same area as this weekend's GA Cup race. Nice, quiet roads. Scenic. That's about all I can tell you.

You know, If I were you and had the whole day off, I'd ride 3-Gap. Perhaps even further afield. 3 Gap features in the 6 Gap Century, a well known annual race/ride in these parts. If you go N on 400 (toll rd, but like an interstate), the distance is not much further than what you are considering. Plus, it will be cooler by about 10deg.

Here's 3 Gap. Make it longer by adding the Back 3. Might be a bit hot for adding the Back 3 at the moment though. Also, there's more shade on the front 3.

Have fun!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

dave2pvd said:


> You know, If I were you and had the whole day off, I'd ride 3-Gap.


+1. Nice ride. Good climbing but not too brutal, and rockin' descents.


----------



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, guys. 3 gap looks great. Any advice on parking?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Side of the road near the rockpile (which you'll recognize -- mile 0) or Turners Corner after mile 5. And watch for the hard left after mile 16. Comes up quick.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

That's the turn alright. Suches EMS know all about it.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Rash Larue said:


> Thanks. I went to the ATLbike.org web site and found this ride up 75:
> 
> http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/5179155
> 
> Anybody know anything about this ride? OK to do alone?


If you are going up I-75, there are more options from the AB Brewery (exit 296 turn right and right at first light).

cue sheets:
http://hugeelvis.tripod.com/id3.html

Nice rolling back country roads with little traffic.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Feedback?

Or are you still trying to get to the top of Wolfpen?


----------



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

I wound up getting hooked up with some folks on atlbike.org (see the thread here: http://atlbike.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=41594) who steered me up to the armuchee/texas valley area, where I did about 35 miles, 2800 ft of climbing (didn't start riding unitl 4). Since I was on a heavy triple-ring rental, I figured I'd try that first and maybe do 3 gap this afternoon/evening. But going up Fouche Gap (while fun) was enough to make me fold the tent on 3 Gap, especially given the heat. Now, if I had my bike here . . .

Tonight I'm thinking about doing the Hickory Flat group ride, if anyone has any opinions on that.

Thanks for all your ideas and help.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Rash Larue said:


> I wound up getting hooked up with some folks on atlbike.org (see the thread here: http://atlbike.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=41594) who steered me up to the armuchee/texas valley area, where I did about 35 miles, 2800 ft of climbing (didn't start riding unitl 4).


Looks like you were well taken care of. Good deal.


----------

